# Just getting started



## FLYBYU44 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi,

When I was a kid I was never far from a slingshot. I even shot the odd grouse (illegally unfortunately). I own firearms and hunt now. Last year during deer season I bought a cheap Daisy slingshot and took that along with me to shoot grouse. I brought a baggy of .40 round lead balls with me.

I ran into two grouse in a tree and shot the entire bag of lead balls at them, not hitting a thing. Discouraged I put it away until recently. I happened upon Catapult carnage videos on YouTube and got me hooked again. I have a Simple shot Axiom heading my way and I am playing around with my Daisy shooting 3/8 steel balls.

I don't really know what a difference the Axiom and flatbands will make, but it looks cool. My bands snapped on the Daisy slingshot so I canablized my theraband from Physio to make new bands for it. It really hurls those 3/8 balls, but not very accurate (could be me). Any tips or tricks you guys could offer? Here are some pics of my setup.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome. It takes a minute to get consistent accuracy. The axiom should and 3/8 steel should make a big difference. Remember to have fun.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah what Ibojoe said. Cut your self some light bands, (there is a search function upper right home page) learn to do the same thing each and every time. Smile a lot, it helps.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Hey, you have a catchbox! That's a good move.

Instruction and practice are a couple reliable steps to improvement.

I have a personal fondness for the how to shoot vids made by Nathan Masters of Simple-Shot and Bill Hays of Pocket Predator. But there are many good ones.

And do keep the practice fun. Beverage cans are good, reactive targets. Good size, make a great noise when hit, and suffer admirable damage!


----------



## FLYBYU44 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks guys, the catchbox is great, really saves the steel ammo as I can keep reusing it. I have tried to shoot some popcans, they are definitely fun.


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

I am struggling with my accuracy as well. I was just trying to analyze things and I think a lot of my problems are coming from the way I grip and release my ammo. The guys here call it speed bump effect, basically, it seems that I'm not allowing my ammo to release smoothly and it's knocking it out of alignment. So after playing with my grip and trying a few different ways to hold my ammo, it was better. At least more consistant.
I don't know if it's what is happening with you. But that was my biggest problem. I hope it helps


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Void said:


> I am struggling with my accuracy as well. I was just trying to analyze things and I think a lot of my problems are coming from the way I grip and release my ammo. The guys here call it speed bump effect, basically, it seems that I'm not allowing my ammo to release smoothly and it's knocking it out of alignment. So after playing with my grip and trying a few different ways to hold my ammo, it was better. At least more consistant.
> I don't know if it's what is happening with you. But that was my biggest problem. I hope it helps


not so accurate myself, but try a pull back when releasing the pouch, just a little quick snap. that helps me some.


----------



## FLYBYU44 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks for the advice guys. Still waiting on my Axiom to arrive. I try to get out daily and shoot. The accuracy is better, I just have to really focus on the target.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Practice? You meen play, right? The more you play the better you get at it. Enjoy yourself and dont be shy, were all friends here. Keep use posted.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I think you'll find as you travel down this slippery road, that most of your problems can be solved by refining things on the pouch end. Grip, anchor, release.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome! As everyone said, make sure you're having fun. Looking back, my first target was a steel trash can lid. That was probably a good idea because I could hit it every now and then.

It won't take long and you can hit what ever you shoot at,


----------

